# Police in Aurora CO threatened



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have not watched the video, so I don't know what they have to say. I guess I am not going to the Army surplus store this week.

?We are about to start striking fear?: Police on alert after threatening 911 call in Colorado | Fox 59

AURORA, Colo. (Sept. 8, 2015) -- Denver-area law enforcement agencies are on alert after someone called the Aurora Police Department's 911 center and threatened to start shooting officers.

"It's time that you guys know we are no longer playing around with the police departments," the caller said in a message left Sunday evening. "Aurora and Denver, we are about to start striking fear, shooting down all cops that we see by theirselves (sic)."

"This will go for the Sheriff's Department. You guys are evicting innocent people. Let us catch you by yourself and it's shots fired."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sounds like a bunch of cowards to me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Makes me wonder what we can look forward to seeing in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

My nephew is so disappointed, he has $50.00 in birthday money that he wanted to use at the Surplus store. We are not going into that area while that threat exists.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm sure Baltimore will be doing the same, its just a matter of time till one of those black lies matter scumbags try this crap.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hope the caller ID was working.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What do they expect will be the response to this?
Cops won't be able to spread out as much if they have to go in pairs, fewer legitimate calls will be responded to, officers with a good swivel on their shoulders will likely outgun any idiot who tries this, and the end result will be a police forced that has even less trust of people than before.
You don't resolve this issue by raising tensions even more.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Some cops are too trigger happy now. This should help calm them down... not.

This kind of thing could be the trigger though. If it gets out of hand, it could lead to people demanding a gun grab.


----------



## Ibndoo (Nov 25, 2014)

Sounded like a crazy right wing white guy...oh wait, no it didnt.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Some cops are too trigger happy now. This should help calm them down... not.
> 
> This kind of thing could be the trigger though. If it gets out of hand, it could lead to people demanding a gun grab.


Or possibly a lot of dead wanna be blacks that found out they aren't bullet proof. Those that think whites will sit back and take this kind of crap are in for a rude awakening! The media is going to have to make some real choices on this one if it actually starts.

But you are right about some cops being a little to trigger happy also, IMO. And it seems not as good of a shot as some may think.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

If this keeps escalating, pretty soon society will have to ask itself "Which group benefits us more? Police help protect us and investigate when we have been wronged, the other group contributes literally nothing and inflicts damage to everything around them. " logic dictates that if one group has to be stamped out, it can only be the thugs.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Assaination and the threat of assassination will only bring a harder response . Most municipalities are not as stupid and timid as Baltimore.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Assaination and the threat of assassination will only bring a harder response . Most municipalities are not as stupid and timid as Baltimore.


the riot squad is one thing, but if an individual officer is attacked and his/her life is threatened, same will be met with deadly force.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

People get blustered up every day. Some jackalope who made that call is probably sitting in a steaming pile of his own hoping it wasnt traced. Sometimes people mouth off when they should know better. Lets pray its the case here.


----------

